# dvdrip +perl [solved]

## cyzz

nabend.

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand bei diesem problem helfen.

```

Can't locate Gtk2.pm in @INC (@INC contains: lib /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/dvdrip-splash line 10.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/dvdrip-splash line 10.

Can't locate Gtk2.pm in @INC (@INC contains: lib /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Video/DVDRip/GUI/Main.pm line 18.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Video/DVDRip/GUI/Main.pm line 18.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/bin/dvdrip line 97.

```

sys-info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Jul 2008 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 background berkdb bzip2 cli cpudetection cracklib crypt ctrlmenu cups dbus divx dri dts dvd dvdread encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran fping g15 gdbm gif gpm gtk hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick imlib imlib2 ipv6 isdnlog ithreads jpeg lm_sensors midi mjpeg mmx mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python radio readline reflection rtc sensord session speex spl sse sse2 ssl subtitles tcpd tiff truetype unicode vcd visualization vorbis vram x264 xft xgetdefault xine xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

mfgLast edited by cyzz on Sat Jul 12, 2008 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Can't locate Gtk2.pm

 

Ich denke du brauchst ein dev-perl/gtk2-perl oder ein dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory, jedenfalls habe ich beide installiert und dvdrip geht.

----------

## cyzz

ok....

remerge dev-perl/Cairo dev-perl/gtk2-perl hat geholfen.

----------

